# Bold Cyp vs. Deca or NPP who has used both?



## 502 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey who has used both deca,Npp and bold cyp. Can you please compare the 2 as far as strength size and what is retained from the 2. Thanks in advance


----------



## losieloos (Nov 12, 2013)

Bro we already talked about this why wont yoy trust me.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 12, 2013)

What's the goal? I've used them... Nandrolone is very different from Bold Cyp.


----------



## 502 (Nov 12, 2013)

retainable size, bulk as much mass as i can get in 14 weeks and hold the most. I know it comes down to diet, i mean as far as the compounds go though.


----------



## Jada (Nov 12, 2013)

At this moment 502 I cant comment on bold cyp which im lookin forward to it soon but deca which I did try was awesome. It gave me size and really gave me a edge on bulking. The only advice I can say is stay away from DOUBLE QUARTER POUNDERS.  What I can say also its not something that will kick in fast , its slow and I felt it around week 7 that it started to do is magic. With npp and bold cyp ur lookin at 3 weeks tops and ur on plus it leaves out ur system faster.


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 12, 2013)

Imo the npp will put more lean gains not as much retaining water.. atleast from wht I'm experiencing now anyway..lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2013)

501s finest said:


> retainable size, bulk as much mass as i can get in 14 weeks and hold the most. I know it comes down to diet, i mean as far as the compounds go though.



Deca is the way to go then... I liked bold cyp for cutting better than bulking because of the increase in cardio capacity.  Go with the NPP.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 13, 2013)

bro deca puts on crazy mass and u feel awesome on it


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 13, 2013)

Never used bold, but I <3 <3 <3 NPP


----------



## losieloos (Nov 13, 2013)

See 501 I told ya. Bitch ass nigga.


----------



## 502 (Nov 13, 2013)

losieloos said:


> See 501 I told ya. Bitch ass nigga.



lol okay losie you win. POB originally told me bold cyp, but you win i'm going to run NPP, not running deca, not trying to run a 20 week cycle. I'll stick to the shorter ester. Can i dose the npp x2 a week or do i need eod? I'm wanting to run relatively low doses this cycle just to see the difference in dosage of mainly test. I plan to run 400mg a week of test cyp, how much npp would be good to run with a low dose of test like that? I would like to keep the npp dose relatively low as well. I'm going to jump start it with dbol probably 25mg ed. 

I know I'm gonna get people say run higher doses, but I'm not going to this cycle. I'm taking a kinda short break between cyles so I want to run a low dose bulk mid jan or beg feb. also what AI would be recommended to run with deca, and should I have something on hand for lactating at a low dose? I'm not gyno prone but I think nandralone does something totally different if I'm not mistaken? Please chime in here.


----------



## 502 (Nov 13, 2013)

Jada said:


> At this moment 502 I cant comment on bold cyp which im lookin forward to it soon but deca which I did try was awesome. It gave me size and really gave me a edge on bulking. The only advice I can say is stay away from DOUBLE QUARTER POUNDERS.  What I can say also its not something that will kick in fast , its slow and I felt it around week 7 that it started to do is magic. With npp and bold cyp ur lookin at 3 weeks tops and ur on plus it leaves out ur system faster.



thanks jada, the anxiety issue I read about with bold was a light switch in my head to leave it alone for now. I may use it for a cut or something at a low dose as well. I'm going to go with the whole less is more theory for my next cycle.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm afraid I don't follow your logic on running a low dose cycle.  Anything will completely shut you down, so it should have no real effect n your recovery.  I don't know what your last cycle was, but I would go 600 test and 400 NPP.  If you want to do a short ester short cycle you could run a TPP/NPP blend.

Oh, and pin the NPP EOD


----------



## 502 (Nov 13, 2013)

main reason i want to do low dose cycle is just to see how my body responds to it. why run 600-800mg of test if i get the same gains off say 400mg test. I have a buddy who is huge and he only runs 300mg test a week and tren A for 4-6 weeks. He told me try one low dose cycle and see if I still have nice gains. Figure why not, if less will do it for me why not use less. Plus I been reading a lot about if you keep doing high doses you will always be bumping the doses to get he results, so at my size i am going to test a small dose cyle and see how I respond. If i'm not responding well I"ll bump it up but i'm gonna start with 400mg test cyp 200mg npp 25mg dbol. 14 weeks 4 weeks dbol of course. I know there will be criticizing but I'm doing it, i'll post results next year.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good luck with your cycle brother and stay safe. Make sure to get bloods done to gauge your health markers and recovery. Add in some HCG AT 250iu twice weekly. Privatemdlabs has pretty cheap blood panels if you're not aware of them and I have a thread on here somewhere to help you sort through the different options and prices and what's needed to tailor it to any cycle. Also keep caber or prami on hand and use them as needed or just run from then beginning for progestagenic sides. 

I would also like to add that I hope you keep an open mind regarding adjusting your dose mid cycle. It's fine to start off relatively low to gauge sides and tolerances but I think you'd be better off with a slightly higher dose for the NPP and to compensate you could decrease your test slightly if you desired. 

Finally, 'keepable gains' is nothing to do with the compound unless you're talking about water retention and aromatizable compounds would cause that. Keeping your gains is dependent on your training (you should continue to progress on all your lifts with a sensible training routine), your diet (are you eating enough and of the right things to maintain your muscle mass and strength), and how far along you are in regards to your genetic potential. 

Happy cycling


----------



## 502 (Nov 13, 2013)

yea docd you ref me to privatemdlabs to get my last blood panel done. Thanks, hey did you ever post the exact reading over 1500? pm me on that if so brother. and i will def consider upping my doses mid cycle, just wanna test this out and if i'm not responding as well as I'd like and if sides are no issue I'll up the npp. Thanks for the great advice as always docd.


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 13, 2013)

I would also say up the NPP, but keep it lower than the test or you might get NPP PP.  Maybe 350 of NPP with 400 Test.  And like the good doctor said, add a PA like prami


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2013)

501s finest said:


> yea docd you ref me to privatemdlabs to get my last blood panel done. Thanks, hey did you ever post the exact reading over 1500? pm me on that if so brother. and i will def consider upping my doses mid cycle, just wanna test this out and if i'm not responding as well as I'd like and if sides are no issue I'll up the npp. Thanks for the great advice as always docd.



Anytime my brotha! Am looking forward to progress reports and results   this is the blood work at wk 9 or 10 of Pinnacle test E at cycle at 625mg/wk.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 13, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Anytime my brotha! Am looking forward to progress reports and results   this is the blood work at wk 9 or 10 of Pinnacle test E at cycle at 625mg/wk.
> 
> View attachment 679



pinns shit was real but damn I got crazy pip from the test c


----------



## bubbagump (Nov 13, 2013)

Bold keeps me leaner but I have some anxiety.   Deca is the mother ****ing bomb for my old broke down joints.  But... it makes me put on extra body fat.  I like both for different reasons.  Bold seems to make me a little stronger.  Deca adds more size.  On bold I can fight at the gym for 2 hrs.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> pinns shit was real but damn I got crazy pip from the test c



Never was that bad for me. Maybe you had a bad reaction or the BA content was high?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 13, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Never was that bad for me. Maybe you had a bad reaction or the BA content was high?



mayb this was a few years back when they just started.The var was good


----------



## 502 (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm not jocking pinn but i did get good weight gains off their test and was smooth. i just don't trust a website. it's asking to get busted


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 13, 2013)

i got crazy pip and bunk pct..FUK pinn and pikki that queer


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 13, 2013)

Pinn best gear #1 improved and new wif Mao raws


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Nov 13, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Anytime my brotha! Am looking forward to progress reports and results   this is the blood work at wk 9 or 10 of Pinnacle test E at cycle at 625mg/wk.
> 
> View attachment 679



These result look very low for over 600mg/wk   there is some test in there but I'd say maybe 1/3 of what you were paying for. What can you expect from an open source scam site. Thanks for sharing you results, it is bound to help someone make a better decision.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 13, 2013)

Capt'n Ron said:


> These result look very low for over 600mg/wk   there is some test in there but I'd say maybe 1/3 of what you were paying for. What can you expect from an open source scam site. Thanks for sharing you results, it is bound to help someone make a better decision.



I completely agree, I think my levels should've been higher for sure. That's why i decided to take it into my owns hands and make it for myself rather than go to another open source.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Nov 13, 2013)

501s finest said:


> main reason i want to do low dose cycle is just to see how my body responds to it. why run 600-800mg of test if i get the same gains off say 400mg test.


I have to disagree here just a tad..  Maybe more so on the way you worded it.

More gear=more gains. No matter how you look at it, is there a ceiling effect? Sure but from what I've seen, if Joe Schmo 
Decides to run a cycle of 300 a week test his results won't be as dramatic as his brother that decided to run 1500mg test and deca


But from a side effect standpoint, by all means keep the dose low if you're still growing off it!

Cheers
-Sam


----------



## Azog (Nov 13, 2013)

NPP is awesome!


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 14, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I'm afraid I don't follow your logic on running a low dose cycle.  Anything will completely shut you down, so it should have no real effect n your recovery.  I don't know what your last cycle was, but I would go 600 test and 400 NPP.  If you want to do a short ester short cycle you could run a TPP/NPP blend.
> 
> Oh, and pin the NPP EOD



WHY DO PEOPLE KEEP SAYING "SHUTDOWN"

God damn, nothing SHUTS YOU DOWN unless you never come off

EVERYTHING supresses a person...shutdowns occurs  when you can't endogenously produce hormones

And yes, *LOW DOSING IS STUPID FOR CYCLING/BLASTING*

Inb4 hulk dosage jokes haha


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 14, 2013)

Azog said:


> NPP is awesome!



For those that stay on and don't compete, I see no point in it-being a shorter ester and all

Definitely agree for the majority that cycle/use in contest prep


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 14, 2013)

501s finest said:


> lol okay losie you win. POB originally told me bold cyp, but you win i'm going to run NPP, not running deca, not trying to run a 20 week cycle. I'll stick to the shorter ester. Can i dose the npp x2 a week or do i need eod? I'm wanting to run relatively low doses this cycle just to see the difference in dosage of mainly test. I plan to run 400mg a week of test cyp, how much npp would be good to run with a low dose of test like that? I would like to keep the npp dose relatively low as well. I'm going to jump start it with dbol probably 25mg ed.
> 
> I know I'm gonna get people say run higher doses, but I'm not going to this cycle. I'm taking a kinda short break between cyles so I want to run a low dose bulk mid jan or beg feb. also what AI would be recommended to run with deca, and should I have something on hand for lactating at a low dose? I'm not gyno prone but I think nandralone does something totally different if I'm not mistaken? Please chime in here.



u can do mwf injection.600 test 500 npp 50mg dbol..or what ever dose u want


----------

